# Gulf Tides at Longboat Key



## moonstone (Feb 18, 2022)

I do not own here but do own at a resort managed by the same company (CPMC) so we get the same newsletters.  We got an email this morning that Longboat Key is going to auction off close to 50 units for outstanding maintenance fees on March 1st.  I wonder what is going on that they have so many units go to auction. Our home resort in St. Augustine normally has just a few each year. The maintenance fees on even the 2 bedroom units is less than $1000./yr.

If we didn't have our Florida condo to spend more winter months in, I would be very tempted to go after one of those units. I love that area.


~Diane


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 25, 2022)

If it's a large resort, that isn't a lot of units. Timeshares were big decades ago. People age and their needs change. With little value in resales, many of them may just stop paying.

On another note, I notice that I joined TUG a day after moonstone in 2005. 

Sheila


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 25, 2022)

It’s not a large resort. Probably September weeks.


----------



## 5finny (Feb 26, 2022)

Exciting News! *The Gulf Tides Auction is about to start*!

The sale begins March 1st, 2022 at 9:00am est. and ends March 15th, 2022 at 5:00pm est.   Look for bidding information around the 25th of February.

A link to the current list of 45 units being offered in the sale may be found below.   Maintenance for 2022 will be due if you are using in 2022. 

GET READY there are some great weeks available!!   Please share with friends/family or anyone interested in purchasing at Gulf Tides.

Click here to get a sneak peak of the inventory.

** Little Gull Auction will happen toward the end of April 2022

Have a Great Day!

Julia R. Langevin
Regional Manager for
CPMC Longboat Key Properties and
Sales for Gulf Tides & Little Gull on Longboat Key, FL
Costa Del Sol in Lauderdale by the Sea, FL and
Coconut Mallory Marina and Resort in Key West, FL
941-383-5595 or Toll Free 844-872-4309




Modify Preferences or Unsubscribe | Privacy Policy
This email was sent to: 
This email was sent by: *Gulf Tides of Longboat Key*
3008 Gulf of Mexico Drive
Longboat Key, FL 34228
941.383-5595





​

 Reply  Reply All  Forward


----------



## moonstone (Feb 26, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> It’s not a large resort. Probably September weeks.



Nope, a bit of a mix.

~Diane


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 26, 2022)

Love Long Boat Key.  We used to rent a place for a week in September when our kids were preschool age.  Weather was still hot for swimming, etc., but it was a quiet time.  I know it's hurricane season but still worth the risk.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 26, 2022)

stmartinfan said:


> Love Long Boat Key.  We used to rent a place for a week in September when our kids were preschool age.  Weather was still hot for swimming, etc., but it was a quiet time.  I know it's hurricane season but still worth the risk.


Red tide could be a problem in the summer months now.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 27, 2022)

If anybody is interested in the auction, we received the following email this morning with some details.
(copied & pasted from our email)

~Diane


RE: Gulf Tides Auction    


Dear Gulf Tides Owners and Friends:


See the below links for information regarding the auction of the final remaining Association owned timeshare inventory.  This auction is open to the general public so please pass the link to anyone you like. Keep in mind that the prices presented in this auction in no way reflect the actual value of these intervals.


The bidding will start with Studios - $400.00, 1 Bedrooms - $600.00. Bayside 2-bedroom units outside of season - $750.00.  In Season, 2-bedroom units will start at $2,000.  Bidding will begin on March 1st and will continue until 5pm eastern on March 15th, 2022. 

We are offering 2 different methods to bid on these units.  You can fill out the write-in bid form (link below) and return it to Gulf Tides via email scan or fax 941-387-9119 or you may use the internet to place your bid.  Please read the instructions for bidding via internet or bidding via write-in form.  Any bids received that do not meet the minimum reserve price, are not completed, or received after 5pm eastern on March15th, 2022 will not be considered.  The Board of Directors decision is final.  Successful bidders will be notified by March 18th, 2022. 


We will keep track of the bids on each unit/week in the office and on the webpage: VacationFLA.com/gulftides.html.  You may check the website or call at any time to see how your bid stands.

Click here for the online auction

Click here for the write-in bid form


Sincerely,



Julia Langevin
Gulf Tides of Longboat Key
Manager


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't need another timeshare, but the Little Gull mention was interesting.

** Little Gull Auction will happen toward the end of April 2022

We stayed there once on the other side of the road, but have wanted to go back every since.

Sheila


----------



## Laurie (Mar 16, 2022)

sfwilshire said:


> I don't need another timeshare, but the Little Gull mention was interesting.


Good to keep reminding ourselves! We exchanged into Little Gull this past Dec, and (kept repeating) don't need/want another timeshare, especially not one more than a single day's drive away! But day of departure, asked to see one on their For Sale list. Liked it a lot, exchanged emails with their contact, and I was a hair's breadth away from a purchase, almost bought it before we got home. I resisted with much self-discipline, and that one isn't listed any longer, I checked. Whew, it was close.


----------



## silentg (Mar 16, 2022)

I definitely don’t need another timeshare, but always like to look at what’s for sale at Resorts we stay at. If you get an inventory list for little gull, can you post it here? Just window shopping? Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 16, 2022)

Little gull was nice, I can see being tempted


----------



## mark201235 (Mar 18, 2022)

We stayed in the only three bedroom unit at Little Gull in September 2020. I lucked into an RCI exchange about a year ago for unit #2, two bedroom gulf front for this October. Looking forward to returning. Little Gull is a great place.

Mark


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 20, 2022)

We stayed at Little Gull back in October and loved it. I'll be watching this thread for more info about their upcoming auction. We absolutely don't need another timeshare but I would consider making an exception for this resort.

I'll have to let my sister know about the auction. I sent my sister, BIL and their 2 grandsons to Little Gull a few years ago. Little Gull is now on my BIL's very short list of three places he loves. He does have a nice time when they go other places but he'd be completely happy just going to the three places he loves.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 20, 2022)

New email for Little Gull Cottages auction.









Exciting News! *The Little Gull Auction is about to start*!

The sale begins May 16th, 2022 at 9:00am est. and ends May 31st, 2022 at 5:00pm est.   Look for bidding information in May.

The current list of units being offered in the sale (as/of 4/19/22) may be found below.   Maintenance for 2022 will be due if you are using in 2022. 

GET READY there are some great weeks available!!   Please share with friends/family or anyone interested in purchasing at Little Gull Cottages.

Unit . Week numbers available in unit

04.17, 44, 46, 47
05.28, 49, 51
06.35, 42, 49
07.20
08.02
10.31, 33, 35, 38, 39
09.35, 50
11.37, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 51
12.36, 49
14.26, 37, 46
15.41Have a Great Day!

Julia R. Langevin
Regional Manager for
CPMC Longboat Key Properties and
Sales for Gulf Tides & Little Gull on Longboat Key, FL
Costa Del Sol in Lauderdale by the Sea, FL and
Coconut Mallory Marina and Resort in Key West, FL
941-383-5595 or Toll Free 844-872-4309
VacationFLA.com



~Diane


----------



## sfwilshire (May 24, 2022)

Does anyone have the link to the auction?

Thanks, Shelia


----------



## 5finny (May 24, 2022)

*Most Current Info


AUCTION UPDATE!
The Little Gull Cottages auction has been postponed. The new begin date is June 15, 2022 at 9:00 am and the end date is June 30, 2022 at 5:00 pm. Please substitute anywhere you might see May dates with the new June dates. Please see below for details. *

May 17th, 2022





RE: Little Gull Cottages Auction


Dear Little Gull Owners and Friends:


See the below links for information regarding the auction of the final remaining Association owned timeshare inventory.  This auction is open to the general public so please pass the link to anyone you choose. Keep in mind that the prices presented in this auction in no way reflect the actual value of these intervals.


The bidding will start at $750.00 per unit week for off season 1-bedroom units bayside and $1,000 for beachside 1bedrooms and bayside 2-bedroom units.  Season weeks and Holiday weeks will have a higher starting price. 

Bidding will begin on June 15th, 2022 and will continue until 5pm eastern on Thursday June 30th, 2022.  We are offering 2 different methods to bid on these units.  You can fill out the enclosed/attached write-in bid form and return it to Little Gull via email scan or fax 941-387-9119 or you may use the internet to place your bid.  Please read the enclosed instructions for bidding via internet or bidding via write-in form.  Any bids (write-in, internet or mail-in) received that do not meet the minimum reserve price, are not completed, or received after 5pm eastern on Thursday, June 30th, 2022 will not be considered.

The Board of Directors decision is final.  Successful bidders will be notified by July 2nd, 2022.  We will keep track of the bids on each unit/week in the office and on the webpage: https://owners.vacationfla.com/wp-content/docs/LG/Auctions/LG_auction2022_exported/LG_auction2022.php .  You may check the website or call any time to see how your bid stands.


Click here for the online auction

Click here for the write-in bid form


Sincerely,




Julia Langevin
Little Gull Cottages
*Bidding Via the Internet*


1.    Go to https://vacationfla.com/little-gull-cottages.

2.    Scroll down and click the “Auction Form 2022” link.

3.    If asked, type in the user ID and password

-    User ID – great
-    Password – deals

4.    Enter the amount of your bid in whole US dollars only, in the Bid     
amount field.

5.    Complete your contact information at the bottom of the form.

6. Review your bid form carefully. When satisfied, click on the Submit button ONE time and wait for the confirmation page to appear. You might want to print the confirmation page for your records.

7.    You may watch bids on this webpage. Bid as often as you like.
We will do our best to keep the online bid form updated but it will not be updated in real time. Human intervention is necessary so please be patient.

8.    If you would like to bid on numerous unit/weeks but want to buy
only one, use the priority column to list your preferences of purchase (e.g. 1- first priority, 2 – 2nd priority, etc). If you would like to buy more than one unit, fill in the number “1” for all bids.

9.     All bids must be received by 5:00pm Thurssday June 30th, 2022 to be considered valid.

*WRITE IN BIDDING INSTRUCTIONS*


1.  All bids must be received by 5PM Eastern on Thursday June 30th, 2022.

2. All write in bids must be submitted on the OFFICIAL BID FORM.

3. All write in bids must be signed. Faxed bids are ACCECTABLE,
Fax number is 941-383-9119. Scanned bids received by email are
ACCEPTABLE, Email: Julia@VacationFLA.com

4. Auction is open to anyone – please feel free to pass the email on to    
anyone that may be interested in purchasing at Little Gull Cottages.

5. Owners may submit a bid at the minimum price or higher. If an owner wants to bid on numerous unit/weeks but wants to buy only one, use the priority column to list your preference of purchase (e.g. 1 – first priority, 2 – second priority, etc.) If an owner wants to buy more than one unit, fill in the number “1” for all the unit/weeks bid on. Minimum reserve prices do not include closing cost of $375.00. If purchasing more than one unit closing cost will increase by $100.00 per unit.


Have a Great Day!

Julia R. Langevin
Regional Manager for
CPMC Longboat Key Properties and
Sales for Gulf Tides & Little Gull on Longboat Key, FL
Costa Del Sol in Lauderdale by the Sea, FL and
Coconut Mallory Marina and Resort in Key West, FL
941-383-5595 or Toll Free 844-872-4309




Modify Preferences or Unsubscribe | Privacy Policy
This email was sent to: *jasfin@aol.com*

This email was sent by: *Little Gull Cottages*
5330 Gulf of Mexico Drive
Longboat Key, FL 34228
941.383-8818





​

 Reply  Reply All  Forward


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 7, 2022)

This conversation inspired me to do an ongoing search for Little Gull and I just got a match for Christmas week. Only a one bedroom, but I still look forward to another visit. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be on the ocean side of the resort.

Sheila


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 18, 2022)

We stayed at Little Gull back in 2010 and have been looking for another exchange since not real hard but when I went onto RCI after getting home I would always just LOOK to see if any popped up we could use.  We have never been back.  For all who are still looking for a unit here is their latest sales sheet. LGresales.pdf (vacationfla.com)


----------



## mark201235 (Aug 19, 2022)

sfwilshire said:


> This conversation inspired me to do an ongoing search for Little Gull and I just got a match for Christmas week. Only a one bedroom, but I still look forward to another visit. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be on the ocean side of the resort.
> 
> Sheila



Sheila,

If you confirmed Little Gull through RCI try calling or chatting with them and ask them what unit number they are showing. They should be able to tell you. In your case, hopefully it's 3, 4, 5, or 6.

Mark


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 23, 2022)

mark201235 said:


> Sheila,
> 
> If you confirmed Little Gull through RCI try calling or chatting with them and ask them what unit number they are showing. They should be able to tell you. In your case, hopefully it's 3, 4, 5, or 6.
> 
> Mark



Thanks for the suggestion. It doesn't matter. I'd rather be on the ocean side but we'll go regardless. I'll just let it be a surprise.

Sheila


----------



## mark201235 (Aug 23, 2022)

There is currently a 2 BR for Little Gull 10/15/22 check in available.  RCI.  31 TPU. Unit #2 is what I was told.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 30, 2022)

mark201235 said:


> There is currently a 2 BR for Little Gull 10/15/22 check in available.  RCI.  31 TPU. Unit #2 is what I was told.



What a great find, even if it is in hurricane season! I'm sure it's gone but the dates wouldn't work for me anyway since I'm just getting home from a two week trip on the previous Monday.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 16, 2022)

sfwilshire said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It doesn't matter. I'd rather be on the ocean side but we'll go regardless. I'll just let it be a surprise.
> 
> Sheila


Just called. Unit 3 on the Gulf Side. Very pleased and looking forward to the stay, though the weather the first 2 or 3 days is going to be cold and rainy.

Sheila


----------



## 5finny (Dec 16, 2022)

At Gulf Tides now
I am sure you will enjoy your stay
I would get some deet however as I found no see ums (or some other biting insect) to be a significant problem


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 6, 2023)

Very pleasant stay at Little Gull and didn't see any no see ums. Worst I ever ran into those was on Edisto Island. They came right through the screens and we had to constantly dose with bug spray.

It was quite chilly the first 3 or 4 days of our week, but the second part of the week was glorious. I left home at 6 degrees with frozen pipes, so even the cooler weather was a major improvement. The cold spell at home was the worst since sometime in the 80s.

Sheila


----------



## silentg (Jan 6, 2023)

How many TUGGers bought weeks at the auction?


----------

